# wo den Skimmer platzieren ?



## Tabor12 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo !

Eine Frage mal wieder, wo sollen wir am besten den Skimmer positionieren  ? Mein Mann und ich sind unterschiedlicher Meinung, verrate ich aber noch nciht.
Am Foto sieht man. Links hinten wo die grünen Schläuche sind wird das Wasser in die Klärbecken gepumpt. Vorne im Terrasseneck ist die Schwimmzone, dort wollen wir in der Tiefzone die Pumpe positionieren. 
Wo wäre der beste Platz für den Skimmer oder ist das egal `?

LG Irene


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Servus Irene

Immer dort wo der Wind das Laub oder den Oberflächenschmutz hin verfrachtet.

Meist ist die Hauptwindrichtung von West nach Ost.

Eure Windbeobachtungen sind gefragt bzw. wo kescht Ihr das Laub meistens ab.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

hmm, gute Frage ja... dann wäre es bei uns eigentlich in der Mitte,dort so die schmalste Stelle ist - wäre mein Vorschlag gewesen


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Servus Irene

Ein Skimmer hat die Aufgabe den Oberflächenschmutzeintrag zu beseitigen ... net mehr und net weniger 

Es geht eigentlich nicht um ästhetische Gesichtspunkte bei der Platzierung, sondern um effektiven Schmutzaustrag. 
Die Pumpe verbraucht ja "Geld", sprich Strom.

Der Wind soll den Schmutz zum Skimmer treiben der ihn dann in einen Filter entsorgt.
Wenn man den Wind nutzt ist der Skimmer am effektivsten.
Falls sich drehende Winde zeigen sollten, wäre eventuell ein zweiter Skimmer anzuraten, die man bevorzugt wechselweise oder eben gleichzeitig betreibt.
Mit Eurer angedachten Aquamax Eco Twin 20000 Pumpe wäre das sogar bestens möglich.


----------



## lollo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Vorne im Terrasseneck ist die Schwimmzone, dort wollen wir in der Tiefzone die Pumpe positionieren.


Hallo,

in einem Schwimmteich hat eine 230 Volt Pumpe aber nichts verloren, , es sei denn es handelt sich um eine Kleinspannungspumpe. 
230 Volt Pumpen müßen trocken, und wenigstens 2 m vom Teich entfernt aufgestellt sein.


----------



## Tabor12 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

wir stecken aus vor dem Schwimmen


----------



## lollo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> wir stecken aus vor dem Schwimmen


Hallo,

da denkst du vielleicht am Anfang noch daran, bis es zur Gewohnheit wird mit dem Schwimmen, und dann siegt die Gleichgültigkeit. Und was ist mit anderen Badegästen, zum Beispiel Kinder?

Fakt ist, dass der Einsatz einer 230 Volt Pumpe in der BRD über VDE Vorschriften geregelt ist,
und das wird auch in Österreich mit dem OVE so sein.

Ich möchte nicht bei einem elektrischen Unfall als Schuldiger da stehen, Wasser und elektrische Ströme vertragen sich nun mal nicht.


----------



## Tabor12 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Du hast natürlich recht - aber ich hoffe dass das Ausstecken zur Gewohnheit wird


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Also wir haben eine extra für den Poolbedarf konzipierte Pumpe mit Skimmer.
Aber auch die wird grundsätzlich ausgeschaltet wenn jemand baden geht. Nicht etwa weil wir Angst wegen einem Stromschlag haben, nee ... die Skimmermütze haut immer ab bei der Wellenbewegung die die Kinder verursachen 

So was geht nach paar Tagen in Fleisch und Blut über.

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Ich halte das für ein sehr Gefährliches Spiel die Pumpe "im" Schwimmbereich zu installieren und finde es schon ein wenig sehr Verantwortungsloses, Arogantes Handeln...sorry, wenn das __ barsch klingt, aber das schockt mich ein wenig. :shock


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

warum ?? Hat doch kein Fremder Zugang, ist doch unser Teich ????


----------



## einfachichKO (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Ach so... na dann kann ja im Falle eines Falles nichts schlimmes passieren...

Außer das Du Deine Frau zur Witwe und Deine Kinder zu Waisen machst...


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

...es gibt auch von Oase, Teichpumpen die über einen 12 V / 230 V Adapter laufen...die kosten aber auch...


----------



## einfachichKO (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Es gibt auch Saugpumpen die weit außerhalb stehen...

Die Kosten hierfür dürften auch relativ sein...hier möchte ich die Gegenfrage stellen was die eigene Gesundheit kostet?


----------



## Tabor12 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: wo den Skimmer platzieren ?*

Wir werden die Pumpe immer ausstecken, ganz bestimmt. Wir haben jetzt eine Tauchpumpe drin hängen mit Feuerwehrschläuchen und die stecken wir auch immer aus. Wir werden nicht die Einzigen sein die das so machen und ich verlasse mich auf mich und meine Familie dass wir gscheit genug sind auszustecken.


----------

